# remington 700 sps tactical in 308 stock replacments



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Have a Remington 700 sps tactical in 308 i want to upgrade the stock on does anyone have any experience with replacement stocks for this rifle. 
Also anyone have any stocks for it for sale?
Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Takes 2 min and 2 screws. What would be the purpose of the gun. Tons of options as far of stocks. You can spend $50 or $1000.


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

It will be a medium distance 200 yd gun. I have been looking at accuracy international 2.0 stock, a mcmillan stock as well as a few others I like the ai stock and it's drop in ready to
Go setup but the mcmillan is nice although it will need to be bedded. I have a millet 6x25les scope and a harris bipod already


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Depends where you get it from the McMillan will need to be inletted also and that's another $300. I'd look into a HS Precision for what you are doing with it. Cheap, solid and a great stock. AI has the cool factor I guess but kinda over kill.


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Definitely a cool stock the ai but its a chunk of change I will look at hs precision today
Thanks splittine


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The HS are around $300 new. You can find takeoffs online for around $200.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

For 200yd work you don't need a McMillan or AI stock. A Bell and Carlson or even your stock stock will work.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got a brand new synthetic remington take-off stock for the 700 SPS that you can have for free if you want it. Use it for a "do-it-yourself" bedding job...if you screw it up, no great loss!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> For 200yd work you don't need a McMillan or AI stock. A Bell and Carlson or even your stock stock will work.


Ditto. For a short 200 yards the pillar bedded Hogue stock will work just fine and then some. If you just feel like spending money on a stock you may look at a Boyd's laminated stock. They are drop in fit and you can glass bed the stock yourself with some simple hand tools. You'd be in it for less than $150.


----------



## Corpsman_Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Mcree Precision has some really nice Stocks. They are completely modular. You can set your lenght of Pull, it has Ambi adjustable cheek rests and it folds like an AK. It's made of billet aircraft aluminum. They are a little pricey. I paid in the mid $600s for mine.


----------

